# New Wiper Motor goes in Reverse!!!!



## BigNutz (Nov 8, 2009)

*I really hope this is some stupid mistake by myself. The original motor started running at "molasses speed" when the temp dipped below 30 degress, so I figure I will change it before the winter. Just got done, wicked proud of myself, let's go for the Maintenance Test run. So before I remounted the wiper arms, I ran it through a cycle so they were parked. Once they were remounted, to my surprise, and frustration, the motor tried to drive the blades down into the hood! :lame: So now I need new arms because as you can imagine they stripped. 

But what the heck!?!?:wtf: For the life of me, I can't figure out why this would happen! Linkage should not be an issue, as long as I let it reset. Am I losing my mind here? 

Is there a switch or a jumper on the motor that I need to flip? 

Could the linkage be an issue, should I rotate the drice bolt 180 degrees in the linkage? It seems to me that they would still run the wrong way. 

I bought the motor online from PartsBin.com, is there a chance they could have screwed up the rebuild?

If anyone can help, :waving: it would be very much appreciated!*


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

the arm on the motor could be 180 degrees off or you did not put the blades on at it 's neutral position..


----------



## 92 GSR-4 (Oct 10, 2009)

zanegrey said:


> the arm on the motor could be 180 degrees off or you did not put the blades on at it 's neutral position..


+1

You can take the wiper arms off, then flip the wipers on to watch them move and then you can stop them and you'll know 100% they aren't off 180*.


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

update us...


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

you may not need new arms, try lifting up on the arms, seat them where you want them, then tighten up the nut and fold it down to the windshield... make sence???


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

I would think that there would be a difference in the wiper motors for left and right hand drive vehicles {parking etc.} because the wipers sweep in different directions. I wonder if they rebuild left and right drive units. Maybe you got a motor to suit right hand drive vehicles somehow. Have a look on the motor and see if there is anything that may indicate a right drive motor an r stamping or sticker maybe.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the only other thing I could think of would be the wiring... could be reversed


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

double post... I'll being going back to sleep now


----------

